# Western NSW Herping



## Chicken (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi everyone, just finished a trip up to Mungo national park for 3 days. 
It was about an 8 hour drive from melbourne, the first night we stopped in Hattah NP for 1 night, which is 1 hour south of Mildura.

Overall it was a good experience, i went with Richoman_3 (nick) on here.

Once again hopeless behind a camera, still yet to get my hands on a macro nor fancy flashes. 

Heres some pics, no snakeys or frogs sorry.




Painted dragon (Ctenophorus pictus) by Jlowe Reptiles, on Flickr




Painted dragon (Ctenophorus pictus) by Jlowe Reptiles, on Flickr





Beaded gecko (Lucasium damaem) by Jlowe Reptiles, on Flickr




Sand goanna (Varanus gouldii) by Jlowe Reptiles, on Flickr




Sand goanna (Varanus gouldii) by Jlowe Reptiles, on Flickr




Beaked gecko (Rhychoedura Ornata?) by Jlowe Reptiles, on Flickr




Central bearded dragon (Pogona vitticeps) by Jlowe Reptiles, on Flickr




Mallee Dragons (Ctenophorus fordi) by Jlowe Reptiles, on Flickr




Cryptoblepharus pannosus by Jlowe Reptiles, on Flickr




Thick tailed gecko (Underwoodisaurus milii) by Jlowe Reptiles, on Flickr




Robust Skink (Ctenotus robustus) by Jlowe Reptiles, on Flickr




Bynoes Gecko (Heteronotia binoei) by Jlowe Reptiles, on Flickr




Tree dtella (Gehyra variegata) by Jlowe Reptiles, on Flickr


----------



## clopo (Apr 6, 2013)

Great shots James, thats a chunky variegata.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Apr 6, 2013)

That robustus looks like a street fighter, all the photos are awesome, but that one really tickles my fancy.


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 7, 2013)

awesome pics james, looks like an awesome trip, wish i couldve came


----------



## Bananapeel (Apr 7, 2013)

Pfft hopeless behind a camera? They're fantastic shots James! Where are your pics Nick?


----------



## Chicken (Apr 7, 2013)

richoman_3 said:


> awesome pics james, looks like an awesome trip, wish i couldve came



You twat. Thanks nick and Eliza.


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 7, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Pfft hopeless behind a camera? They're fantastic shots James! Where are your pics Nick?


i dont take pics, i just sit there and pose myself for James' enjoyment


----------



## ReptileMad_98 (Apr 7, 2013)

nice pics! love that robust skink, he looks great!


----------



## Bananapeel (Apr 7, 2013)

richoman_3 said:


> i dont take pics, i just sit there and pose myself for James' enjoyment



I know all too well


----------

